# The walking dead, finale sesta serie



## Julian4674 (5 Aprile 2016)

come da titolo, qualcuno l'ha vista? Mi aspettavo un pò più violenza, invece tutta basata sulla tensione. La menata è aspettare 6 mesi per sapere chi è morto, non so se resisto, mi sa che cercherò qualche spoiler


----------



## Jaqen (5 Aprile 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> come da titolo, qualcuno l'ha vista? Mi aspettavo un pò più violenza, invece tutta basata sulla tensione. La menata è aspettare 6 mesi per sapere chi è morto, non so se resisto, mi sa che cercherò qualche spoiler



Spoiler pesante.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Glenn


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Aprile 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spoiler pesante.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Sicuro? gli sceneggiatori avevano dichiarato che non sarebbe morto perchè era uno dei personaggi che piaceva di più al pubblico...

Comunque questa stagione è stata la peggiore in assoluto, zero idee e nessuna logica nell'evoluzione della psicologia dei personaggi,
e poi non si tiene conto di un fattore fondamentale, l'uomo alla fine è un animale sociale, certi atteggiamenti estremi sarebbero concepibili solo nello shock iniziale di una situazione estrema, poi alla lunga prevarrebbe uno spirito di collaborazione, almeno questo dice la storia del mondo.
Le guerre scoppiano sempre per motivi di potere di pochi personaggi e vengono combattute da persone estranee ai veri interessi,
in questo caso la necessità è stringente per tutti e sicuramente prevarrebbe la cooperazione nella stragrande maggioranza degli individui.


----------



## Julian4674 (5 Aprile 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spoiler pesante.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



molti siti che ho visto lo indicano, ma solo perchè nel fumetto è lui che è stato ucciso


----------



## sbrodola (5 Aprile 2016)

Non è una serie che mi faccia impazzire, ma prima stagione a parte, è forse la stagione che mi è piaciuta di più....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2016)

Prima parte della stagione orrenda, la seconda dopo la pausa invernale molto meglio.
Finale bellissimo ma con un cliffhanger criminale.


----------



## Kaw (5 Aprile 2016)

Ho odiato il cliffangher, nel senso che ritengo sia stato poco educato da parte degli autori prendere in giro così gli spettatori.
Erano mesi che si sapeva che si sarebbe finiti lì, era giusto concludere la storyline.
Detto questo, finale devastante, la tensione era a mille, e ragazzi la scena finale era un disagio assurdo 
Per me a morire sarà...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Abraham


----------



## Butcher (5 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me non è lo stesso del fumetto.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Abraham o Daryl


----------



## Jaqen (5 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuro? gli sceneggiatori avevano dichiarato che non sarebbe morto perchè era uno dei personaggi che piaceva di più al pubblico...
> 
> Comunque questa stagione è stata la peggiore in assoluto, zero idee e nessuna logica nell'evoluzione della psicologia dei personaggi,
> e poi non si tiene conto di un fattore fondamentale, l'uomo alla fine è un animale sociale, certi atteggiamenti estremi sarebbero concepibili solo nello shock iniziale di una situazione estrema, poi alla lunga prevarrebbe uno spirito di collaborazione, almeno questo dice la storia del mondo.
> ...



Se fai un fermo immagine dell'ombra finale sembra ci sia Carl addirittura 
Comunque nel fumetto succede quello che ho scritto nello spoiler, lui muore nella stessa situazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Aprile 2016)

Ultima stagione oscena ( parlo da amante di tutta la serie ) salvo giusto gli ultimi 10 minuti del ultima puntata .. Il resto IL NULLA .


----------



## Brain84 (6 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Julian4674 (6 Aprile 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ho odiato il cliffangher, nel senso che ritengo sia stato poco educato da parte degli autori prendere in giro così gli spettatori.
> Erano mesi che si sapeva che si sarebbe finiti lì, era giusto concludere la storyline.
> Detto questo, finale devastante, la tensione era a mille, e ragazzi la scena finale era un disagio assurdo
> Per me a morire sarà...
> ...



ma non è un personaggio di primissimo piano, è più una seconda linea, non può essere lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2016)

Spoiler fumetto 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anch'io penso sia Abraham, perchè nel fumetto a questo punto è già morto.
Muore per la freccia nell'occhio, nel telefilm questa sorte è toccata alla cicciona lesbica. Quindi presumo che abbiano spostato la morte di Abraham nell'evento successivo.


----------



## Butcher (6 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ultima stagione oscena ( parlo da amante di tutta la serie ) salvo giusto gli ultimi 10 minuti del ultima puntata .. Il resto IL NULLA .



Non sono d'accordo. Per me questa stagione è stata una delle migliori, soprattutto la seconda parte.
Le puntate cosiddette di transizione sono state 1, massimo 2.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Per me questa stagione è stata una delle migliori, soprattutto la seconda parte.
> Le puntate cosiddette di transizione sono state 1, massimo 2.



Mi spieghi cosa ha portato di diverso la trama? questi "salvatori" mi sono sembrati la bruttissima copia del Governatore, che perlomeno era più originale e psicologicamente più intrigante, poi abbiamo visto una mega invasione zombie gestita malissimo per gente ormai "smaliziata" al nuovo mondo e continuano a propinarci la parte peggiore della personalità delle persone, ma come ho già scritto non funzionerebbe così in un mondo del genere, in più tutta l'evoluzione della psicologia dei personaggi principali è alquanto discutibile.

Io penso che alla fine la sceneggiatura risenta troppo dell'origine "fumettistica" della serie, nei fumetti di solito si è più ripetitivi e standardizzati nelle trame, anche se essendo una serie "zombie" capisco che non sia semplice, però dopo averci fatto vedere tutto il "peggio" dell'umanità adesso potrebbero anche farci vedere il "meglio".
L'umanità non si è evoluta solo massacrandosi a vicenda, ci sono stati anche periodi "illuminati".
*Di solito più la situazione è peggiore più viene fuori il meglio delle persone.* ce lo insegna la storia


----------



## Butcher (6 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cosa ha portato di diverso la trama? questi "salvatori" mi sono sembrati la bruttissima copia del Governatore, che perlomeno era più originale e psicologicamente più intrigante, poi abbiamo visto una mega invasione zombie gestita malissimo per gente ormai "smaliziata" al nuovo mondo e continuano a propinarci la parte peggiore della personalità delle persone, ma come ho già scritto non funzionerebbe così in un mondo del genere, in più tutta l'evoluzione della psicologia dei personaggi principali è alquanto discutibile.
> 
> Io penso che alla fine la sceneggiatura risenta troppo dell'origine "fumettistica" della serie, nei fumetti di solito si è più ripetitivi e standardizzati nelle trame, anche se essendo una serie "zombie" capisco che non sia semplice, però dopo averci fatto vedere tutto il "peggio" dell'umanità adesso potrebbero anche farci vedere il "meglio".
> L'umanità non si è evoluta solo massacrandosi a vicenda, ci sono stati anche periodi "illuminati".
> *Di solito più la situazione è peggiore più viene fuori il meglio delle persone.* ce lo insegna la storia



I Salvatori non hanno niente in comunque con il Governatore. Il secondo era semplicemente un "Rick" ad un certo punto uscito fuori di testa (e parzialmente già lo era, vedi la figlia) che ha trainato con sé un branco di pecore rivelatesi inadeguate. Negan è assolutamente sano di mente (questo lo si apprezzerà più in la se rimangono fedeli al fumetto, ovviamente) ma spietato, calcolatore e sistematico. Si rivelerà il miglior personaggio dell'intera saga.
E poi, per la miseria, sono un esercito. Questa cosa non la si era mai vista prima d'ora.
Così come è assolutamente nuova la situazione delle diverse comunità che vengono ad incontrarsi/scontrarsi. 

All'atto pratico poi sono aumentate le puntate ansiogene, l'azione c'è stata e anche tanta (cosa di cui molti si lamentavano guardando quella porcata di Z Nation) e le puntate introspettive calate nella giusta dose, secondo me. L'unica cosa che non mi è piaciuta è stata l'evoluzione di Carol, secondo me incoerente (da donna spietata ad una che ha paura di uccidere... non comprendo).

Per la questione dell'umanità secondo me pensi troppo in termini reali, si tratta pur sempre di uno show tv e se non ci fosse azione ecc. nessuno lo guarderebbe. Inoltre un'invasione zombie non è paragonabile a nessun evento storico. I periodi illuminati ci sono stati nel corso dell'umanità ma tu pensa ad un mondo pieno di mostri, cibo che diventa sempre più scarso, ripari non ne parliamo, comfort idem, e qualche pazzo scatenato che deve esserci per forza di cose. Credo sia difficile far venire il "meglio" dell'essere umano (e comunque sprazzi ce ne sono, vedi Morgan, la stessa Carol, e ce ne saranno).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> I Salvatori non hanno niente in comunque con il Governatore. Il secondo era semplicemente un "Rick" ad un certo punto uscito fuori di testa (e parzialmente già lo era, vedi la figlia) che ha trainato con sé un branco di pecore rivelatesi inadeguate. Negan è assolutamente sano di mente (questo lo si apprezzerà più in la se rimangono fedeli al fumetto, ovviamente) ma spietato, calcolatore e sistematico. Si rivelerà il miglior personaggio dell'intera saga.
> E poi, per la miseria, sono un esercito. Questa cosa non la si era mai vista prima d'ora.
> Così come è assolutamente nuova la situazione delle diverse comunità che vengono ad incontrarsi/scontrarsi.
> 
> ...



Tu magari leggi il fumetto e hai le idee più chiare delle mie, però io l'evoluzione di Carol non la vedo nel modo che racconti tu,
mi sembra che si camuffi dietro la sua finta maschera di paura per sorprendere i nemici ma mi sembra sempre più cinica e spietata,
la sua fuga dalla comunità mi pare che non sia avvenuta per non uccidere più, ma per cercar di far fuori da sola più salvatori possibili.
la conversione "pacifista" mi pare che l'abbia avuta Michonne , ma potrei aver male interpretato....


----------



## Butcher (6 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tu magari leggi il fumetto e hai le idee più chiare delle mie, però io l'evoluzione di Carol non la vedo nel modo che racconti tu,
> mi sembra che si camuffi dietro la sua finta maschera di paura per sorprendere i nemici ma mi sembra sempre più cinica e spietata,
> la sua fuga dalla comunità mi pare che non sia avvenuta per non uccidere più, ma per cercar di far fuori da sola più salvatori possibili.
> la conversione "pacifista" mi pare che l'abbia avuta Michonne , ma potrei aver male interpretato....



Lo leggo ma sono di poco più avanti rispetto alla serie. 
Potrebbe anche essere ma in tal senso avrebbero dovuto darci almeno un indizio, invece sembra sempre coerente con questo suo fuggire da tutto. Non lo so, davvero fatico a comprenderla per ora.
Su Michonne concordo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2016)

Ultima stagione bellissima.


----------



## Gas (8 Aprile 2016)

Anch'io invece non ho apprezzato molto l'ultima stagione, il finale. Il live motive è, con piccole varianti, lo stesso che si è già visto molte volte, ovvero una comunità avversaria "cattiva". A parte il governatore che gestiva una comunità normalissima e l'ha portata lui ad essere offensiva, ci sono stati anche i cannibali, quel piccolo gruppetto che aveva "accolto" Daryl, anche loro spietati ed il gruppo dei lupi con le W tatuate in faccia, anche loro senza scrupoli.
La piccola variante per ora sta nelle dimensioni, per la prima volta questi sono numericamente molto superiori.
In questa serie poi c'è stato l'attacco dei "nostri" ad una comunità che sembrava dover essere quella di Negan ma a me alla fin fine i personaggi non sembravano così negativi, ed il gruppo di Rick li ha trucidati. Questo evento è passato tutto sommato in secondo piano mentre è stato l'atto della fazione di Rick più disumano commesso dall'inzio della serie ad oggi. Eppure è passato un po' in sordina all'interno della comunità.

Gli zombie ormai sono solo un elemento di contorno di scarsissimo interesse, quasi abbandonato per mancanza di fantasia. Non vengono più create situazioni di difficoltà causate da essi (com'è stata l'orda immensa che si era riversata nel paesino in una delle serie precedenti). Non vi è neppure il tenativo di spiegarne la "nascita", ne la cura, ne discorsi sulla fine.
Ad esempio, quando andarono nel centro di ricerca lo scienziato disse una cosa che secondo me è importantissima ma sembra abbandonata, disse che anche gli zombie dovevano mangiare e che in assenza di cibo anche loro erano destinati a morire, solo molto più lentamente degli uomini. Quindi in teoria, è solo questione di tempo e gli zombie non avendo più da mangiare (dato che il contagio è quasi totale) iniziaranno pian piano a morire. Ma di questo discorso non c'è neppure l'ombra.

So che è finzione e l'accetto così, ma solo per parlare... un'incongruenza sugli zombie secondo me è che, da un lato sono sempre alla disperata ricerca di cibo umano, ma poi in realtà non mangiano mai completamente le persone, gli danno due morsetti e poi le lasciano li, ed infatti li ritroviamo puntualmente trasformati in zombie loro stessi poco dopo.


----------



## Gas (8 Aprile 2016)

Dimenticavo, secondo me assolutamente non possono far morire Daryl, lui è il più figo del gruppo.

A me pare che Negan avesse detto che non avrebbe ucciso la persona ma solo pestata a sangue.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me pare che Negan avesse detto che non avrebbe ucciso la persona ma solo pestata a sangue.



Un personaggio è morto. Senza volerti spoilerare nulla dai fumetti, ti basta sapere che è stato confermato ufficialmente da produttori e attori. 
E se ricordi, in uno degli episodi precedenti, c'era stato un primo piano su queste foto:
(metto i ltag spoiler solo per la violenza delle immagini, ma non è uno spoiler)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)















Non è la prima volta che Negan uccide una persona a caso dei gruppi che conquista, è un rituale.

Ma non sappiamo ancora l'identità del personaggio nella serie.


----------



## Kaw (9 Aprile 2016)

E' stato anche confermato che la scena dell'uccisione non è ancora stata girata. L'attore era solo in scena durante gli ultimi frame, quindi ogni supposizione o teoria dovuta a ombre, posizione dei personaggi è totalmente inutile. Se è morto qualcuno in quella scena è il cameraman XD
Gli autori hanno anche detto che vedremo quella scena subito all'inizio della 7x01, mi immagino il botto di ascolti che farà all'inizio.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cosa ha portato di diverso la trama? questi "salvatori" mi sono sembrati la bruttissima copia del Governatore, che perlomeno era più originale e psicologicamente più intrigante, poi abbiamo visto una mega invasione zombie gestita malissimo per gente ormai "smaliziata" al nuovo mondo e continuano a propinarci la parte peggiore della personalità delle persone, ma come ho già scritto non funzionerebbe così in un mondo del genere, in più tutta l'evoluzione della psicologia dei personaggi principali è alquanto discutibile.
> 
> Io penso che alla fine la sceneggiatura risenta troppo dell'origine "fumettistica" della serie, nei fumetti di solito si è più ripetitivi e standardizzati nelle trame, anche se essendo una serie "zombie" capisco che non sia semplice, però dopo averci fatto vedere tutto il "peggio" dell'umanità adesso potrebbero anche farci vedere il "meglio".
> L'umanità non si è evoluta solo massacrandosi a vicenda, ci sono stati anche periodi "illuminati".
> *Di solito più la situazione è peggiore più viene fuori il meglio delle persone.* ce lo insegna la storia


Magari la serie TV risentisse troppo dell'origine fumettistica, sarebbe stata decisamente migliore.
Serie davvero mediocre, peccato perché il potenziale era davvero molto.


----------



## vota DC (10 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spoiler fumetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma uno come Abraham può morire solo in un'imboscata, non ce lo vedo farsi giustiziare, dovrebbero cambiarlo radicalmente come Tyreese che nel fumetto è un duro mentre nel telefilm è un orsacchiotto oppure come Andrea ma per il momento Abraham è troppo simile al fumetto per fare una fine del genere!


----------



## Kaw (10 Aprile 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma uno come Abraham può morire solo in un'imboscata, non ce lo vedo farsi giustiziare, dovrebbero cambiarlo radicalmente come Tyreese che nel fumetto è un duro mentre nel telefilm è un orsacchiotto oppure come Andrea ma per il momento Abraham è troppo simile al fumetto per fare una fine del genere!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non dimenticare che Negan dice "incassi proprio come un campione" o una cosa simile. Se c'è uno che può sopportare per più a lungo le mazzate è proprio Abraham, qualsiasi altro dopo una botta di Lucille è già bello che andato.
E poi non può ribellarsi perchè metterebbe in pericolo anche gli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esatto, quella frase di negan esclude da subito una ragazza. Soprattutto Maggie, nello stato in cui si trova, creperebbe al minimo contatto. Lo stesso per altri uomini come Eugen o Aaron.
Se ci affidiamo alla frase "incassa come un campione", non può che essere Abraham, Daryl o Glenn.
Daryl non avranno mai le palle di farlo fuori dal cast, quindi presumo o saranno fedeli al fumetto con Glenn oppure si tratta di Abraham.


----------



## Butcher (10 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Concordo su tutto. Seguendo questo ragionamento inoltre escluderei anche Daryl date le pessime condizioni in cui era. A stento si reggeva.
C'è da dire, però, che qualche mese fa girava voce che l'attore di Daryl non avesse rinnovato per una nuova stagione per dedicarsi ad altri impegni. Poi non so.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Farà uno show sulle motociclette proprio sulla stessa rete. Chissà.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Aprile 2016)

Ogni volta che guardo una stagione di The Walking Dead, mi chiedo sempre perché mi riduco a guardare questo schifo. Poi mi rispondo da solo e capisco che lo guardo random, quando capita. Quando fecero la pausa non avevo nemmeno finito di guardare le puntate della prima parte, quindi per me è come se non avessero fatto pause.
Stavolta però smetto davvero di guardarlo. Mi guarderò il mondo di Patty piuttosto. Non son nemmeno curioso di sapere chi sia morto. Ovviamente nella scena finale speravo che il cattivo (ridicolo) li ammazzasse tutti quanti, Daryl compreso.

Rick è il personaggio che più odio. Patetico. Michonne è una bella gnocca, è la mia preferita. Per il resto è una serie inutile, con una storia ridicola che non sta in piedi. 
L'unica stagione che mi è piaciuta veramente è la prima, per il resto è osceno. La gestione dei personaggi è ridicola. Come sono ridicoli tutti questi antagonisti che saltano fuori dal nulla. Un giorno non c'è nessuno, il giorno dopo c'è un esercito intero che viveva a 10 minuti di distanza dal gruppo, ma loro ovviamente non ne sapevano nulla. Ceeeeeerto, credibile e poco oscena come cosa.

Auguro il fallimento della Serie Tv. Ma non succederà mai, ha troppi fan questa serie. Se questa serie venisse costruita e proseguita sulla falsa riga di Game of Throne (intendo per stile) sarebbe una figata epica, piena di stravolgimenti e di azioni ragionate e sensate. Invece cosi fa schifo.

P.S: Commento ora perchè l'ultima puntata l'ho vista poco fa.


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ultima stagione oscena ( parlo da amante di tutta la serie ) salvo giusto gli ultimi 10 minuti del ultima puntata .. Il resto IL NULLA .



Anche io sono un amante della serie, infatti ho visto tutte le stagioni ritenendomi anche molto soddisfatto, e dico invece che per me questa stagione è riuscita benissimo: finale da urlo (che personaggio Negan! il Governatore con Woodbury, i cannibali con Terminus e i Wolves non hanno assolutamente nulla a che vedere in confronto a questo villain e i "salvatori"); ultima puntata in generale che mi ha dato un costante senso di ansia; la mega mandria di zombie ad inizio stagione, con lo scontro che ne consegue alla fine; l'attacco dei Wolves ad Alexandria; Carol in versione Terminator per tutta la stagione. Secondo me di roba ce n'è stata tanta.

Ora sarà dura attendere fino ad ottobre...


----------

